# Beach, best area to access and park?



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

So what's the best beach to access and any tips for parking? Is parking difficult or easy?

Any help appreciated  want at least one beach visit before I start work on 11th


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

For women drivers parking is rarely easy, lol. 
The beach at JBR has large parking area right in front of it, beside the Hilton hotel.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^Not sure if that car park is still open?

Jumeirah Beach Park is nice, plenty of parking directly outside.

Mamzar Beach Park is also nice, again plenty of parking there too.

As for parking tips, I would recommend reverse parking if you're a male, it's by far the best parking method. If you're female, give your car to a male to park for you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I don't see too many woman parking across two spaces at Spinneys or in the mall.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> ^^^As for parking tips, I would recommend reverse parking if you're a male, it's by far the best parking method. If you're female, give your car to a male to park for you.


I see men that being arrogant enough to assume all women need someone to park their car is still alive and well!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

streetspirit said:


> I see men that being arrogant enough to assume all women need someone to park their car is still alive and well!


It will stop when women learned how to park...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> ^^^Not sure if that car park is still open?


Not been to the JBR beach recently and not likely to go there any time soon going by the queue of cars I saw at the Marina exit this Saturday. However, read in the news that this area (beside the Hilton) has been boarded up for the new mall. As it is there used to be no other parking available besides this. Can't even begin to imagine how horrible the situation would be now.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks all I think!! Although you will find......

I CAN PARK and IM FEMALE :-O cheeky gits!!! Lol


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Not been to the JBR beach recently and not likely to go there any time soon going by the queue of cars I saw at the Marina exit this Saturday. However, read in the news that this area (beside the Hilton) has been boarded up for the new mall. As it is there used to be no other parking available besides this. Can't even begin to imagine how horrible the situation would be now.


Man stuck in Marina Walk traffic jam for seven days | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Man stuck in Marina Walk traffic jam for seven days | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer


Love the Pan Arabia Enquirer !


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

ccr said:


> It will stop when women learned how to park...


I park very well, thank you. Even left side parallel parking no problem.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> ^^^Not sure if that car park is still open?
> 
> Jumeirah Beach Park is nice, plenty of parking directly outside.
> 
> ...



Hello, I was living in JBR Amwaj until last week. The public park next to Hilton is open and fully functional. Even better, they built a brand new big parking area just next to Amwaj Rotana which is like two blocks down from Hilton. Two big public parking areas in JBR right now, FYI you know. 

However, I tried to go and swim two weeks ago at JBR, and even at 08:30am in the morning, the water was boiling hot, almost fainted. Just keep the weather and water temperatures in mind.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Man stuck in Marina Walk traffic jam for seven days | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer


Hahha! Hillarious!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

AEE12 said:


> Hahha! Hillarious!


Not as hilarious though as some other pieces on that site which attract enraged comments from readers 

http://www.panarabiaenquirer.com/wordpress/qatar-corner-shop-receives-first-ever-walk-in-customer/
2nd last comment is a gem


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Not as hilarious though as some other pieces on that site which attract enraged comments from readers
> 
> Qatar corner shop receives first ever walk-in customer | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer
> 2nd last comment is a gem


Really? This article was seriously funny, with the guy just making 2.04m in one week on The Walk.  Sarcasm might not work as well on some other topics though...


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> Qatar corner shop receives first ever walk-in customer | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer
> 2nd last comment is a gem


Hahha! 

"Residents of the upmarket West Bay Lagoon area were left stunned last night after a man was seen exiting his vehicle and entering a local corner shop on foot. The athletic shopper, who has requested to remain anonymous for fear of reprisals, has since claimed he was feeling “unwell” at the time and that the experience has left him “traumatised”."

"Last month a shopper in Dubai was hospitalised for a week after walking 50 metres to the supermarket rather than utilising the store’s delivery service." 

 Ok, hillarious again! (I think that comment owner thought this was real press agency news or something..)


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Mamzar beach park was nice. bit of a walk from parking but really clean beach with less people (unless it's the weekend!)





zovi said:


> So what's the best beach to access and any tips for parking? Is parking difficult or easy?
> 
> Any help appreciated  want at least one beach visit before I start work on 11th


----------

